# Elevator Simulator



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I finished up my elevator simulator a couple weeks ago and I am just now getting around to putting a video together. Hope you enjoy!

Happy Haunting!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really Awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very impressive prop, SLAM.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rad!!


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Sweet!!! Wish I lived in Virginia so I could do the simulator.


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, anytime I think I've gone "next level" I see something like this. Well done.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for kind words everyone!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG SLAM that is amazing!


----------



## MikeR (Sep 24, 2016)

Great prop, great video. Thanks for sharing your work, very impressive.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

My Mad Props for Props segment on this little marvel is on the October Hauntcast, which dropped this past Friday. As of this moment, Stitcher still hasn't updated but you can get it off iTunes (the Hauntcast.net site is being updated and you can stream it from there but can't download the .mp3; gotta go offsite for that.

Awesome work, dude. Big time.


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

Amazing Prop!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Really cool !! the details are amazing.
Thxs for sharing !


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Years ago, we built an elevator prop similar to yours but with way less detail. We did 2 things different that you may want to incorporate into your build if you can as it got the most reactions. 

First, we had an actor that ran the elevator. When the people went in, there was only one way in and one way out, not two. After they were locked in and the ride started the actor pulled a swing wall which changed the path once they were out and the people honestly thought they were getting off at a new location because they went out the same door and were directed differently than when they went in. We even decorated the back of the swing door to match a new decor design for the room they were entering. That made it even more confusing as nothing looked the same. 

Second, we had a steel plate on the outside of the elevator that we hit with some angle iron when the elevator was falling. You could automate this with a cylinder. This loud metal clack is ridiculously effective at a scary noise for the people inside. 

Seriously great work on the elevator. I wish I had thought of half of the details you did.


----------

